# Osama Bin Laden dead USA says with body.



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Baraka Obama is to speak in a few mins on this. (22:58 ET) The USA says they have his body. IIRC it said on the news (CTV News @ 23:02 with Paul Workman) that one of the unmnned attack drones got him.

Source: 

CP24 Channel 24 News report @ 22:53
CNN @ 23:00


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I wish he'd hurry up and make the official anouncement... it's past my bedtime 

It's a pretty historic moment, especially for the Americans.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

23:36 ET Obama making live statement.

CNN


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Was wondering what the emergency national security speech was about. Wonder if they'll show the body...


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

who did Donald fire in the apprentice?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

obama said it...

he's done.. no more osama bin laden



I wonder what's the US gonna do with his body!

auction maybe?

$10mil US for his brain!


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> obama said it...
> 
> he's done.. no more osama bin laden
> 
> ...


The Beard. Now that'll be worth a lot LOL


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Dude, this Osama things smells very funny 

First, they said he resisted, so he was shot in the head. Really, you shot deadly one of the most wanted bad guys in the world? Instead of capturing him and getting intel? That's number one.

Second, there is no body as they buried him in the ocean. Aham, sure. This might work for the average folk out there but is too far fetched.

I'm not buying it. Not even if it as Big Al's Midnight Madness.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Either way..... there will be more osama bin laden wannabe


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

george said:


> Dude, this Osama things smells very funny
> 
> First, they said he resisted, so he was shot in the head. Really, you shot deadly one of the most wanted bad guys in the world? Instead of capturing him and getting intel? That's number one.
> 
> ...


+1 it smells very fishy lol


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.thestar.com/news/world/a...rtress-like-mansion-in-pakistan?bn=1#comments

this comment is hilarious:



> *In other news....*
> ....Stephen Harper today said he needs a majority to prevent any future bin Ladens forming a coalition with the Bloc. Public Safety Minister, Vic Toews, issued a statement claiming that information gathered from the thousands detained during the G20 meetings lead to the whereabouts of bin Laden and Jim Flaherty today said that bin Ladens' death is proof that his governement's fiscal policies are sound.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't really believe it until i see a body. they showed saddam's body. i thought he was killed by a predator drone missile? others say he was shot in the head and more stories about him being beaten to death...

I think its just a ploy to distract the american citizens away from the government shutdown and all those expenses being cut

i mean even the live statement was a little excessive with the theatrical of walking away from the podium. was that really necessary?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> I don't really believe it until i see a body. they showed saddam's body. i thought he was killed by a predator drone missile? others say he was shot in the head and more stories about him being beaten to death...
> 
> I think its just a ploy to distract the american citizens away from the government shutdown and all those expenses being cut
> 
> i mean even the live statement was a little excessive with the theatrical of walking away from the podium. was that really necessary?


Something seems funny about this story and yes I think it is a possible show they got him to distract from the current economic situation in the USA. I'm all for respecting the dead but I think this would make a big exception to the rule given that Osama's so high profiled and on the worlds most wanted. I mean not parade his body on the streets or drag it around like some other countries do to K.I.A combatants. Like give it 1-2weeks for tests, various checksuming of the body, have people see it in media (not person) and such then respect the body by giving it a burial.

They're saying they buried him at sea in accordance to the Osama's religious traditions as the excuse for no body. Hmmmm... Also being such a high prized target I would think they would not have shot him in the head (that's the report I got from CNN & CTV News) and I did not hear any reports of if it was one shot in the head or multiple shots. I would have thoguht they would have let off a volley lead from the head down so they would have the head as intact for proof it was him.

If anything was learned from Leon: The Professional and I'm paraphrasing 'You never shoot the subject in the face. If the client can't identify the subject you don't get paid'. Subject = Osama. Client = USA/US people.

I forgot now which it was CTV, News World, or CNN on this next bit as I was also watching BNN as well for feed back on various channels but my understanding is that DNA testing is in the works or possibely awaiting results now.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

maybe he's turned into an informant, shaved his beard and will eventually claim refugee status into Canada???

all kidding aside, it is certainly very suspicious no dead body was presented as visual proof. We are all expected to believe he is now fish food????
hmmmmmm


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

has anyone else heard in Obama's live statement that he was killed by a predator drone missile? i swear i've heard it but watching vids on youtube says the Seals have taken him out...


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I think the early reports (pre Obama speech last night) were saying it was a drone (speculation)


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I found this link that says Osama Bin Laden been dead for seven years lol

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...vering-continue-war-terror.html#ixzz1LAMcTs9M


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd bet he is either lock up or freeze up in Area 51 and surrounding area


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Osama Does not matter. Conservatives got majority now. That is good

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

So...................

He wasn't driving cab in Prince George???

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

So, did anyone else hear about the hot new bar drink?

"A bin Laden"...

Comes with 2 shots and a splash of water.

!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

There are already new T-shirts with the sign" Obama got Osama"

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Brian said:


> So, did anyone else hear about the hot new bar drink?
> 
> "A bin Laden"...
> 
> ...


I like idea shots

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

